# Wanted Manual Wind



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

*Wanted Manual Wind*


View Advert


Looking for a manual wind Watch with the 17 jewel ST96 or FHF 96 movement either working or non working, I need one for further practice on servicing.

Just started my third service on one of these and want another.

I am aware these can be sourced from Ebay but most are from india and have been hacked about.

Thank you.

Jon




*Advertiser*

PC-Magician



*Date*

08/07/19



*Price or Trade Value*

£20.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

